# May Sales Support Programs



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What are your predictions? Enhanced incentives or status quo?

:dunno:


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

I think enhanced 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## PFol310 (Mar 30, 2013)

Please share if you know.

Debating if I should wait till May for delivery ( if miracle happens and gets from boat today to dealer by 1st )

Locked in March #'s but will May be better???


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Enhanced for pre-LCI F10.


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully enhanced for MY13 5 series. Locked in March rates, but would like to shave a little more off if they are better. Might even add another option or two I was on the fence about.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

jrothen4 said:


> hopefully enhanced for my13 5 series. Locked in march rates, but would like to shave a little more off if they are better. Might even add another option or two i was on the fence about.


+1000!


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Read AP story Wednesday that European car sales are tanking.- Here's the headline - "European car sales plummet, even in solid Germany"
I vote for enhanced incentives.


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

bayoucity said:


> Enhanced for pre-LCI F10.


Agreed (which will be painful, but good for people looking for now!)


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd love to see a stellar deal on a 335is vert - similar to where the Z4's were in the summer of 2011.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

Probably not better than March rates at least for 5 series ---63% residual, 1500 discount, 750 loyalty, plus turn key program....


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

saranr said:


> Probably not better than March rates at least for 5 series ---63% residual, 1500 discount, 750 loyalty, plus turn key program....


What $1500 discount are you referencing?


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

MustGoFast said:


> What $1500 discount are you referencing?


In March there was a 1500 lease support for 2013 5 series...Looks like they took it off in April.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes all lease-finance cash gone in April.


----------



## Bimmerlearner (Jan 4, 2009)

There's a $1500 rebate for 328/335 2013s still.


----------



## omegagen (Dec 5, 2010)

Bimmerlearner said:


> There's a $1500 rebate for 328/335 2013s still.


Really?! I just got a lease quote and I was told nothing about this. Where did you find that?


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

Bimmerlearner said:


> There's a $1500 rebate for 328/335 2013s still.





omegagen said:


> Really?! I just got a lease quote and I was told nothing about this. Where did you find that?


I think he means the coupes. 
http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/Vehicles/2013/3/335iCoupe/OfferDetail.aspx?NAModelCode=133E&OfferType=2&regiontypeid=4

Sedans (F30s) do not have that rebate.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

What's the earliest we know the numbers? Is May 1st the last day of April numbers or the first day of May numbers? Or is it the 1st day both programs are available?

I'm locked in for March numbers, my car is arriving at the dealer tomorrow, can do pickup May 1 - May 3rd, and want to see if those numbers provide me with a better deal, How do I go about this? Usually we don't find out till like May 3-4th online, and I realllly don't wanna wait extra days to take delivery past May 1st 

What is the best strategy here?


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

You March lock should go until June 1st. I would wait and see how May numbers come out to be.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

kromix said:


> What's the earliest we know the numbers? Is May 1st the last day of April numbers or the first day of May numbers? Or is it the 1st day both programs are available?
> 
> I'm locked in for March numbers, my car is arriving at the dealer tomorrow, can do pickup May 1 - May 3rd, and want to see if those numbers provide me with a better deal, How do I go about this? Usually we don't find out till like May 3-4th online, and I realllly don't wanna wait extra days to take delivery past May 1st
> 
> What is the best strategy here?


Looks like according to the website that April deals end on the 30th, so May program should start on 5/1...so I would think you could get your car on 5/1 and get the choice of either March or May promo. I bet March program went to 4/1 because 3/31 was a Sunday and many dealers are closed that day (just speculation).


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm hoping the ah3 incentive gets better, so I can resign for a lower rate, before my ED mid June. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sfiermon (Apr 28, 2011)

Last month we all got a warning to put in our deals early in March because of the incentives going away. What should we do this month? Well incentives be better or worse? There is no warning last week or this week yet so I would assume that everything staying the same or it is getting better.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess we'll find out tomorrow...

Personally I want to see $2500 lease cash, loyalty, and 65% residual on 5 series with base MF of .0005 for 36/12k!!!


----------



## ayu910 (Mar 8, 2010)

VW Starts to Feel the Crisis: Q1 Profit Down almost 50 Percent 
http://www.carscoops.com/2013/04/vw-starts-to-feel-crisis-q1-profit-down.html

"The current environment is definitely a tough challenge for the entire industry" quoted by VWGroup CEO Martin Winterkorn. BMW better do something to push the numbers in NA market.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

CTSoxFan said:


> I guess we'll find out tomorrow...
> 
> Personally I want to see $2500 lease cash, loyalty, and 65% residual on 5 series with base MF of .0005 for 36/12k!!!


U funny

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## stan22908 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll be first in line for that kind of deal.


----------



## dima123 (Jul 7, 2005)

CTSoxFan said:


> I guess we'll find out tomorrow...
> 
> Personally I want to see $2500 lease cash, loyalty, and 65% residual on 5 series with base MF of .0005 for 36/12k!!!


Yea maybe they'll pay us to take the cars. Why not? We can dream!!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

T - 5 hours & 15 minutes .


----------



## thegandalf (Sep 8, 2012)

dima123 said:


> Yea maybe they'll pay us to take the cars. Why not? We can dream!!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


 I am a reasonable guy (at least, I would like to think so), so just to help BMW, if they start paying $100 pet month for 36 months, to give me a 535, I would consider making the sacrifice and and help them out.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> U funny


Check out the noob. There was a time when the base MF on a 5 series was 0.0005. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1997327&postcount=6. The good ol' days...

E60 pre-LCI, just right before then switched to the LCIs. I remember someone taking delivery of their LCI on the same day that I was doing my pre-LCI.


----------



## Bimmerlearner (Jan 4, 2009)

chrischeung said:


> Check out the noob. There was a time when the base MF on a 5 series was 0.0005. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1997327&postcount=6. The good ol' days...
> 
> E60 pre-LCI, just right before then switched to the LCIs. I remember someone taking delivery of their LCI on the same day that I was doing my pre-LCI.


My 2008 135 was a 15k lease, had a residual of 55% with a mf of 00050 and 1500 trunk money... man that was a cheap lease.


----------



## saranr (Dec 22, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> What are your predictions? Enhanced incentives or status quo?
> 
> :dunno:


Jon please post the May lease numbers. Curious to see if there any improvmetn for 5 series over March rates. I have to sign the paperwork by May 24th.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kasmit00 (May 7, 2013)

Jon, any chance you could post the may rates?


----------



## Bimmerlearner (Jan 4, 2009)

Google - figures are out there...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

saranr said:


> Jon please post the May lease numbers. Curious to see if there any improvmetn for 5 series over March rates. I have to sign the paperwork by May 24th.
> 
> Thanks!!!!





Kasmit00 said:


> Jon, any chance you could post the may rates?





Bimmerlearner said:


> My 2008 135 was a 15k lease, had a residual of 55% with a mf of 00050 and 1500 trunk money... man that was a cheap lease.


I'll try to find time to make a new grid soon. Bimmerfest event just over a week away..

Btw, I can remember a time when the typical LMF for BMWs was .00365.


----------



## NASA43 (Jul 19, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> Check out the noob. There was a time when the base MF on a 5 series was 0.0005. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1997327&postcount=6. The good ol' days...
> 
> E60 pre-LCI, just right before then switched to the LCIs. I remember someone taking delivery of their LCI on the same day that I was doing my pre-LCI.


Yep, Dec 2006. I ordered an 07 530i from Adrian. MF .0005 and leased for 24/10k at a residual of 72%. Options were cheap so I loaded that car up!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Btw, I can remember a time when the typical LMF for BMWs was .00365.


I got one of those - turn of the century from memory. My 2000 323ci - about $500 a month on a $30K MSRP car. Boy do we have things good now. Enjoy it while it lasts.

At the time you could also order a new 3 series from Carsdirect.com, select grey leatherette, and get a car delivered with leather for no addiitonal cost due to a Carsdirect.com system glitch (BMW didn't make leatherette in grey, just leather).


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

NASA43 said:


> Yep, Dec 2006. I ordered an 07 530i from Adrian. MF .0005 and leased for 24/10k at a residual of 72%. Options were cheap so I loaded that car up!


Yeah. Those were the good old days. I took advantage of many of those cheap leases from back in the day. Many of them ended up being an effective zero interest lease.


----------

